# Nintendo Has Gone Crazy



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

This weeks Wii Ware game....

Nintendo...You scare me.

O.O 

Want The Game:
1.Megamannt125
2.roblox
3.Horus Hope ya don't get banned.
4.
5.


----------



## Duckie (Aug 4, 2009)

o_o"


----------



## mastermudkipz (Aug 4, 2009)

im getting it sexy


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 4, 2009)

yup nintendo has officially gone crazy
EDIT:but...I AM SOOO GETTIN IT


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 4, 2009)

Haha yay!
:3


----------



## Thunder (Aug 4, 2009)

*Hears Mega rushing towards the topic*


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

Lol.


----------



## melly (Aug 4, 2009)

strippers, nintendo has gone mad
I can see this for xbox or ps3 but nintendo?


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah...its freaky...Well theres another Wii Ware title I plan on getting this.

Better than Strip Poker.


----------



## airhead (Aug 4, 2009)

wow


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 4, 2009)

xD
I'm soooo getting it!


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

XD ya serious?


----------



## Darkbunny (Aug 4, 2009)

wth?!?!


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

i kno rite?


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 4, 2009)

Lmao, it said I was too young and it won't like me enter it. :/


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 4, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Lmao, it said I was too young and it won't like me enter it. :/


Lie about the age, duh.
Yeesh.


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

Yuh. I cant belive you put yer real one. <_<


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 4, 2009)

Mega and I are both going to get this.

Even if it is Poker ...


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey, I didn't know what it was suppose to be, I didn't read your guys' comments til now. lol
I wanna see. D=


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

Lol.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 4, 2009)

LMFAO. WTF.

I entered it on my phone browser this time.


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

lol.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 4, 2009)

Maybe Nintendo's trying to pull older audiences to them. >_<


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 4, 2009)

lol I was watching the trailer and some girl said "Looks like I have to remove some clothes."

It's Strip Poker.


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

Yep


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

Whoz getting thiz? sign here. lol im not


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll get it next year when I'm 18.


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats eh sign?


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 4, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Mega and I are both going to get this.
> 
> Even if it is Poker ...


im with you
not only cause those girls are HOT but because i like poker


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 4, 2009)

MUST HAVE MUST HAVE MUST HAVE
SERIOUSLY *censored.3.0*ING MUST HAVE *censored.3.0* *censored.3.0* *censored.3.0* *censored.3.0* GIMME


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

<_<  I take that as a Sign.


----------



## [ Insert Your Name Here ] (Aug 4, 2009)

O.O Somebody Cover my Eyes PLEASE!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 4, 2009)

I mean it's nothing I haven't seen a billion times but still, do want.


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

Any more signs?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm glad Nintendo is finally acting like real japanese people.


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

Lol. Offtopic but Mega whuts yer real name?


----------



## John102 (Aug 4, 2009)

There have been volleyball games much better than this, plus the girls actually moved in the volley ball games.


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

Yuh.Dats true.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 4, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> There have been volleyball games much better than this, plus the girls actually moved in the volley ball games.


But they don't get naked in those and they weren't for wii. (They BETTER get naked in this game, or else it's a waste of money)


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

Hunt Youtube to find if they strip off all their clothes.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 4, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Hunt Youtube to find if they strip off all their clothes.


I'll just wait for reviews, doesn't matter if I get it or not really, I always got better stuff.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 4, 2009)

Time to learn Poker >_>


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 4, 2009)

do you know what strip poker is? they start with 6 peices of clothing if they lose 6 games then O.O


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

@ Xela-Thats a sign too.

@ Mega- Oh ok. I just found out yer name was Dustin.

@Roblox- Oh..Are ya signing?


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Aug 4, 2009)

I was going to try and get it but then I seen there was only girls in the game and I decided not to.

Hehe I like poker games. ^.^


----------



## John102 (Aug 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't think they will.

the name is not creative at all


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 4, 2009)

@rafren signing what?


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

If you want the game.


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 4, 2009)

HECK YEAH IM SIGNING


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 4, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> do you know what strip poker is? they start with 6 peices of clothing if they lose 6 games then O.O


Get naked yes, we all know, and if they wanted to do a really good job with this game they could add in some tentacles if you win.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 4, 2009)

Finally!
Nintendo goes up a tiny step in my book.


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

Lol.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 4, 2009)

*thumbs up*
Everyone agrees with this game.


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

Yup. Trikki ish that a sign?


----------



## John102 (Aug 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still don't think they're going all the waycan they do that in an M game or only AO?


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

The ESRB rating is M


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 4, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey gta is m so i guess they can


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 4, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I don't think just strip poker is enough to get it a AO rating, just naked girls in still pictures is pretty softcore ecchi.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 4, 2009)

They don't go fully nude.  Only down to their under garments, if I recall.

Christ, stop getting worked up over a strip poker game on Wii.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 4, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> They don't go fully nude.  Only down to their under garments, if I recall.
> 
> Christ, stop getting worked up over a strip poker game on Wii.


Your right. 
An Adult's Only hentai game on the DS would be so much better.


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

Lol. I think there is one right?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 4, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Lol. I think there is one right?


Probably only sold in japan because America is fail.


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

Yuh.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 4, 2009)

Lulz my dad used to be the manager of a bar, and when I was younger i'd go there and play the strip poker machines they had, good times, I always thought the girl with the sword was the hottest.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Touching is good.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is is where an R4 comes handy eh mega >_>

Im not getting the game rafren :|


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh ok sorry. I have an R4 <_<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 4, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REminds me of Brian Peppers.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 4, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lulz.
Warning: I guess XD
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/UwtcGvQsKJw'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/UwtcGvQsKJw' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

0.0


----------



## Thunder (Aug 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh, interesting.


----------



## Nightray (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, I'd get that xP
Owait, I don't play poker XDD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 4, 2009)

http://kotaku.com/5328811/nintendo-download-sexy-poker-and-friends
http://kotaku.com/5318200/of-course-wiiware-sexy-poker-doesnt-poke-nudity

Not getting it.


----------



## John102 (Aug 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dun get the point of the game.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 4, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta touch her to beat the level.


----------



## John102 (Aug 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's such an amazing game......


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 4, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Yup. Trikki ish that a sign?


A sign?
That Nintendo is willing to drop their goodie goodie kids games for ONE adult game?
They let this in, if any more come in, I'll be surprised.


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

Well bye guys im going.


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

Whoa.I left and it died.


----------



## bananaoracle (Aug 4, 2009)

Now all we need is GTA: Mushroom Kingdom and i'm set.


----------



## melly (Aug 4, 2009)

I woun't be surprized if they come up with a game where mario has to touch peach inorder to beat the level..
tsk tsk, what has the world come to?


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

I kno rite?


----------



## bcb (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Djtl9Kv64c8&feature=related

^ Says it all.


----------



## bcb (Aug 5, 2009)

Wait... HORUS DOESN'T KNOW ABOUT THIS? I wonder what he'll say. Must PM him.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2009)

I haven't seen Horus on in awhile :0 I bet Horus got himself banned, lolz.


----------



## Numner (Aug 5, 2009)

No, Nintendo has gone teenagers.
:3


----------



## -C*- (Aug 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I haven't seen Horus on in awhile :0 I bet Horus got himself banned, lolz.


That's a bad thing?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at all.


----------



## rafren (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol. Is any1 else signing?


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

Automatic sign, but wow good job Nintendo ;o


----------



## Ricano (Aug 8, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Automatic sign, but wow good job Nintendo ;o


you're back : O


----------



## Horus (Aug 8, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With one warning till I'm banned

Kinda sad tbh


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

How sexy exactly are they?
o-o
Strip poker?


----------



## VantagE (Aug 8, 2009)

LMAO that seriously makes me laugh...


----------



## Away236 (Aug 10, 2009)

what do you expect. they're japanese, and japanese always draw sexy girls. in anime, manga, on ramen boxes, sushi boxes. they love their animated women, and they're good at drawing them.


----------



## reedstr16 (Aug 12, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Yeah...its freaky...Well theres another Wii Ware title I plan on getting this.
> 
> Better than Strip Poker.


wo that does look pretty cool.


----------



## rafren (Aug 14, 2009)

Yuh.


----------



## SamXX (Aug 14, 2009)

As soon as I seen Mega wanted this I knew it had to be something... Well you know. 

Want.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 14, 2009)

Eh, what is it? For some reason the page won't load.


----------



## Numner (Aug 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Eh, what is it? For some reason the page won't load.


Strip poker.
( I think :\ )


----------



## Anna (Aug 14, 2009)

lmfao


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks sexy. XD Might get it.

Nothing shy of the past though:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Conor (Aug 15, 2009)

WTH!?


----------



## kalinn (Aug 15, 2009)

no dude version? D:
xD


----------



## Smarty9911 (Aug 17, 2009)

Who said Nintendo was for families?


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2009)

This won't be there last hentai game related. If billions of dollars people around the world buy pornography then this won't be the last. Just another easier way to get money Porn-te-nedo


----------



## -C*- (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh look.

It's this thread.

_Still._


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 17, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Oh look.
> 
> It's this thread.
> 
> _Still._


I thought it died...


----------

